# Night Vision Video Cameras?



## Herrison (Oct 12, 2012)

I would like to setup a night vision camera so I can see my boys at night. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what type of camera to use? The most popular on the market seem to be infrared cameras but I am a little leery of putting one of these in their cages. Any opinions would be great!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a baby camera that I spy on mine with. It's a summer day and night model. Got it second hand with 2 camera's and a tv, works well for spying. I originally got it when I had a sick hedgie and wanted to just peek at her in the night without disturbing her.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm not very good with electronics and stuff so I bought this little camera that plugs into the TV, it works great for me and was only like 30 bucks.  
http://www.amazon.com/Wisecomm-OC960-In ... ity+camera


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Larry, if it plugs in the TV then can you use a DVR or DVD burner to record?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

alexvdl said:


> Larry, if it plugs in the TV then can you use a DVR or DVD burner to record?


Most likely it will, i've never given it a try.


----------

